# I am driving myself crazy!!!......



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

I am trying to figure out what kind of case to get for my new kindle.  I love the idea of the lighted cover but am waiting awhile to see how this hook system thing plays out.  I have considered making a case.  For those of you who have made one...do you really feel that your kindle is protected?  I want to have it protected as it will live in my purse all the time when not in use. I am one of the rare few who are not really interested in an Oberon.  I am really interested most in finding out who those of you who have made them feel protected and those who have used the lighted Amazon case like it...and how you feel about the comments about the hook attachment.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Join the club! We all are/were in search of the perfect case. That's why I have 6 cases!


----------



## Strapped-4-Cache (Dec 1, 2010)

I can't respond to the lighted (or unlighted) Amazon cases because I don't own one.  The only one's I've been able to see have been in boxes at Best Buy and they won't open them to let me get my hands on one.  Sorry, but I ain't gonna buy something I can't get a good look at first.

I have made several covers now and have come to enjoy the process of tinkering to get the cover the way I want it.  I've also discovered that B&N sells a plain journal for $4.95 that is just about the ideal size for re-purposing to a Kindle cover.

There's a few different threads here on this forum and on other websites about making covers.  It's not all that difficult, though it can be time-consuming.  However, you will end up with a cover that is EXACTLY the way you want it to look.  If you choose to make the cover from scratch the way I did my first, YOU get to decide what size the cover will be, how thick/stiff the book covers will be, how the Kindle will be mounted and what fabric or other material will be used to cover it.  My next cover will be made with a slot to hold a small legal pad on the left side as well as a spot to hold a pencil along the spine area.  The design makes the cover a bit larger than my others, but no bigger than a K2 cover would be.

I prefer to use Command Strips as my preferred mount because the Kindle is unobstructed by any straps and appears to float inside the cover when it's open.  If you prefer to skin your Kindle you may not want to choose this mounting system and use corner straps instead.

As long as you make the cover so that it has a margin around the Kindle to absorb a bump to the edge, the rest of the design is completely up to you.

Just my $0.02.

 - Mark (S-4-C)


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

I have made a number of covers for friends and family as well as for myself. As the poster above said - it's up to you how sturdy/heavy/light they are. I use crafting felt as padding and plastic sheets to stiffen my covers. That way the covers are washable (hand wash)
I also make sleeves to put a Kindle in a cover in - sometimes I do them themed, sometimes as a matching set.
I do feel my Kindle is well protected in my covers - I use the cover plus sleeve option for extra protection.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the lighted cover and really like it.  The light covers the entire page but it is brighter in the upper right corner than on the lower left.  Amazon seems to have improved the hinge system from the K2.  I am not worried about the case cracking as was reported with the K2 cover.  I don't know of any problems with the hinges causing problems with the operation of the K, those seem to be limited to the nonlighted cover, but I could be wrong.  The light runs off the Kindle battery so you have to charge more often.  Even though I'm happy with the Amazon cover, I did buy a Noreve.  I use both depending on the situation.  I use my Amazon cover more when I'm going to be gone for a few days because I don't like packing an extra light.  Most covers will protect your K so it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## chuckf410 (Dec 27, 2010)

What is it about the hook system that is holding you up? (I didn't know there was one with the lighted cover)

As for my experience with it, over the last two weeks I've been real happy. While reading the plastic light 'strip' is unobtrusive. There's enough light coverage on the screen that its all readable. Sliding it in and out of the cover is easy after the first couple of times. 

For my needs I want a cover that disappears when reading. Spending time and energy stressing over the 'perfect cover' seems a waste to me. The simple look of the lighted cover works for me.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't stress over it. I have yet to find the perfect case. Each of mine have things that I like and things that I dislike. I usually just rotate them out when I start a new book. Keeps things fresh.



GinnyB said:


> Join the club! We all are/were in search of the perfect case. That's why I have 6 cases!


 Now I have an Oberon, 2 JAVOedge flips, a Timbuk2 sleeve, and an Amazon lighted cover (just got it today). Tomorrow I should receive my New Yorker jacket and in a few days my M-edge with new mounting system should arrive. Glad to see I'm not alone in my case/cover quest.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I gave my daughter this case:



She really loves it and it "disappears" as she's reading it. The little elastic loop that closes it can be looped back over the front cover, while reading. She tends to fidget with it, but she fidgets while she's reading anyway so it's not a problem.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I love love love my case with the hinges!  I got the unlighted one because I rarely need a book light and I find that my mighty bright does the job spectacularly when I do.  I've read about both cases having issues with the reboot problem but I've never had an issue and my case arrived before my Kindle - she went straight in and has only left it to get skinned.  

From what I understand, the problems are somewhat rare, but of course when someone's happy they tell 6 people and when someone's unhappy they tell 6 million.  

I'm sure Amazon's stellar customer service will assist you if any problems occur.  I think their cases and the hinge system are fantastic and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I love my lighted case.  Never had a single issue with it.  The convenience of having a light always available is great.  I don't worry about the hook system. I think the current problems are mostly with the nonlighted covers.

With all the choices we have, it's easy to drive ourselves crazy.  Just have fun doing it.


----------



## amalberti (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm also making myself crazy trying to decide on a cover.  I really love the Oberon butterfly in purple but have a hard time committing since I can't hold it or see the color in person. I've been spending more time researching covers than reading


----------



## lindakc (Sep 11, 2010)

amalberti said:


> I'm also making myself crazy trying to decide on a cover. I really love the Oberon butterfly in purple but have a hard time committing since I can't hold it or see the color in person. I've been spending more time researching covers than reading


I have a different purple Oberon cover - the purple is a deep rich "royal" purple. I have several Oberon covers and they are magnificent: amazing artistry and impeccable workmanship. The photos do not do them justice. I know that they are a bit of an investment but I think they are worth it. If that's what you want, I suggest you go for it.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I went through the same thing before I decided on an Oberon. I've been completely happy with it and recently when I dropped my Kindle on a concrete driveway, the Oberon did its job and protected it from damage. You know what was an even harder decision for me? The skin. There are so many beautiful skins to choose from. I've had the same one for a year and half and now I'm going to ask for a new one for my birthday, but I'm going to choose it myself. Tough decision all over again.

Linda


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

caseyf6 said:


> I gave my daughter this case:
> 
> 
> 
> She really loves it and it "disappears" as she's reading it. The little elastic loop that closes it can be looped back over the front cover, while reading. She tends to fidget with it, but she fidgets while she's reading anyway so it's not a problem.


That's the Trip cover, and I really like it. The only issue I have with it is the tan color of the interior and the corner "straps" that hold the Kindle in. A darker color would be so much better. I don't have a graphite Kindle, but I don't think the color combination would work well.


----------



## sadievan (Dec 21, 2010)

fancynancy said:


> That's the Trip cover, and I really like it. The only issue I have with it is the tan color of the interior and the corner "straps" that hold the Kindle in. A darker color would be so much better. I don't have a graphite Kindle, but I don't think the color combination would work well.


I just got this cover from Best Buy and really like it. I'm still up in the air about getting the M-edge Executive cover. Regarding the corner 'straps', I had to look through a few to get one where the straps fit snug. It seems on this case, a lot of the lower corner straps were very loose. Don't know if it was a bad production run or what.

Carol


----------



## thorn (Mar 15, 2009)

I was back & forth on the Amazon covers, then ordered the Eco Vue. It's gotten very good reviews -- hope they're true! The one criticism I'm seeing is that one ends up with a bunch of shades of grey with a graphite Kindle because the fuzzy lining isn't the same shade as the device. I ordered a white Kindle, so would have that anyway. The reason I chose it, is that there's a wide strap at the back that one can stick one's hand into while reading if the cover's folded back. My only real concern is with the life of that elastic that holds the cover open and closed. (Marware also makes an Eco Flip cover -- same features as the Vue, but it will stand up for reading.)

I'll post here when the whole nonsense shows up and I've had time to mess with it. Unfortunately it's not due until the last week of January,


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

manou said:


> I have made a number of covers for friends and family as well as for myself. As the poster above said - it's up to you how sturdy/heavy/light they are. I use crafting felt as padding and plastic sheets to stiffen my covers. That way the covers are washable (hand wash)
> I also make sleeves to put a Kindle in a cover in - sometimes I do them themed, sometimes as a matching set.
> I do feel my Kindle is well protected in my covers - I use the cover plus sleeve option for extra protection.


What type of plastic sheets do you use and do you know where you get them. I love making my own stuff! I love having things that match my purse and at the route I'm going I'll have 20 purses and kindle covers by no time.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

JenniB said:


> What type of plastic sheets do you use and do you know where you get them. I love making my own stuff! I love having things that match my purse and at the route I'm going I'll have 20 purses and kindle covers by no time.


I use cheap plastic folders as sheets - there are no craft stores in Hong Kong, so I buy the ceapest folders I can find at my local hardware store.


----------



## PurpleK (Dec 22, 2010)

> I want to have it protected as it will live in my purse all the time when not in use.


I'd recommend getting a cheap sleeve or full enclosure of some sort for that, in addition to the cover. The book-style covers aren't ideal for travel protection, since they're exposed at three sides. You wouldn't want a wandering paper-clip or coins or something getting in there.


----------



## dbpowell (Dec 21, 2010)

For what it is worth here is my opinion. I have had my K3 since 12/22 and my new case for about a week now. I got the M-Edge latitude jacket for the simle reason that I want something small and secure that would go into a backpack or shoulder laptop bag. I have pulled it out at work and home and the cover fold over so that I can hold it in one hand.. It has the corner sraps and to me hold the K3 securely and I am comfortable reading it.
  I took some advice from peple on this board and went a played with many many before making a final choice.Will it be my last who knows only time will tell.


----------



## JenniB (Dec 30, 2010)

I actually made myself a pouch to keep my kindle plus the lighted case in. I tired to use Velcro to close it but got the sticky and not sewn on type and it didn't work. I'm trying to decide if I want to do a sewn in Velcro or a snap type closure.  I'm sure that I'll keep creating pouches cases as I love doing stuff like this.
I also want to make a bag with a padded compartment inside of it for the K3 to be in when traveling.


----------

